# Presentation Projector



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I know this is a bit off of our usual HT discussions, but my boss wants me to pick a projector for our conference room.

It has moderate light control and the screen will be a modest 60 to 72" diagonal with a throw of maybe 6 to 10 feet. We'd like lens shift to facilitate setup (see below).

The kicker is that we will also want to take this on product demonstrations. Our products are heavy and we usually fill a trailer with gear, so a big projector would not be too bad. We also have some pretty snazzy high-res movies and presentations to show off, so we'd like as high a resolution as possible.

Anyone have a recommendation?

I've been looking at the Dell 7609 but was wondering if there is anything else out there. Is 4000 lumens enough or overkill for small screens?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lumens ratings can be a bit misleading and I would not trust going just by that have a look at projector central as they have much better actual ratings.
Multi media projectors can be had for much less and they are decent for presentations however dont work as well for movies due to the native resolution being different. The issue with projectors is that they are somewhat fragile and bumping them around really shortens the bulb life.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I know you mentioned lens shift but I am not sure it would make to much difference in your case being that you will be moving it around alot and maybe useing a table for a mount. This PJ has plenty of light and is 1080p so you will get a great picture. http://www.google.com/product_url?q...TKXWGIG0xQXf6I2iBQ&sa=title&ved=0CFQQgwgwDTgA


----------

